# Cigar & Martinoonie



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Just sat outside and had a Carlos Torano (Lonsdale size but don't ask for particulars) and two martini's. (gin, vermouth, two olives). The martinis were like drinking ice water the the Torano was very smooth. Maybe I shouldn't have been sitting outside in the shade - 89 F.


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

macjoe53 said:


> Just sat outside and had a Carlos Torano (Lonsdale size but don't ask for particulars) and two martini's. (gin, vermouth, two olives). The martinis were like drinking ice water the the Torano was very smooth. Maybe I shouldn't have been sitting outside in the shade - 89 F.


Sounds wonderful. Barely hit 60 here today. What kind of gin? I like Bombay Sapphire for my martini's.:al


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Beefeaters


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I don't start calling them "Martinoonies" until I have had about 8 of them.  :r


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Just home from a crazy week at work ... it's Friday night ... think I need a cigar and martinoonie myself ... .


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I don't start calling them "Martinoonies" until I have had about 8 of them.  :r


8???????? If I did that, they would have to call 9-1-1.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

qwerty1500 said:


> 8???????? If I did that, they would have to call 9-1-1.


I have spent many years building my tolerance to Martinis!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Finally! Another gorilla who knows that it's gin that makes a martinoonie. :tu


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Finally! Another gorilla who knows that it's gin that makes a martinoonie. :tu


You can make it with something else?


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I have spent many years building my tolerance to Martinis!


Skip the olive...All you need is lots of Stoli and a little time, eh Tom.:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

fireman43 said:


> Skip the olive...All you need is lots of Stoli and a little time, eh Tom.:tu


And I can even do without the time part, Joe!! :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

pnoon said:


> Finally! Another gorilla who knows that it's gin that makes a martinoonie. :tu




Blasphemy!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Blasphemy!


Bastids!! :r


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Blasphemy!


Heathen! God-forsaken, devil worshippin', martini-ruining HEATHEN!


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> Heathen! God-forsaken, devil worshippin', martini-ruining HEATHEN!


I think Dustin must have been thinking of appletinis. :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

:r

Vodka=*GOD!*


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I like vodka, does my signature give me away?


----------



## jockolarity (Sep 2, 2007)

I go for the Lake Erie myself, one drink and I am polluted.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> I like vodka, does my signature give me away?


Only if you drink Vodka with Rust and cold potato's :r


----------

